# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  شركة فودافون واتصالات منزلين عروض على النت usb  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## a_gamal

اسعار اشتراك النت في فودافون اصبحت 120  جنيه شهريا والسرعة 7 ميجا والداونلود 2 جيجا فري 
بصراحة النت ده كنت مستنيها من زمان ،  
ميزة النت ده انها usb  يعني توصل النت باللاب توب وتاخده معاك في اي مكان فيه شبكة فودافون او اتصالات

----------


## thecreativex

يعنى 2 جيجا بس فى الشهر تحميل ؟

----------


## Mo$tafeno

اتصالات عامله عرض 6 جيجا داونلود في الشهر فري

----------


## Spacer5

بس المشكلة الراوتر سعره كم ؟؟؟
خاصة وانه راوتر غير الانواع العادية

----------


## a_gamal

> اتصالات عامله عرض 6 جيجا داونلود في الشهر فري

 اتصالات السرعة بتاعتها 3 ميجا والداونلود 6 جيجا وبعد ال 6 جيجا تنزل سرعة النت 64 كيلوبايت 
والاشتراك 150 جنيه ، والجهاز بـ 1750 جنيه
ولو دفعت اشتراك سنة مقدم تاخد الجهاز مجانا

----------


## a_gamal

> بس المشكلة الراوتر سعره كم ؟؟؟
> خاصة وانه راوتر غير الانواع العادية

 الراوتر في فودافون ب 555 جنيه والعرض اللي شغال دلوقتي بيردلك سعر الراوتر على 12 شهر بيخصمه من الاشتراك 
يعني الاشتراك بدل 120 جنيه يبقي 75 جنيه لمدة سنة

----------


## Mo$tafeno

طيب ال2 جيجا دول هيكفوا أد ايه في الشغلانه بتاعتنا دي ولو خلصوا ايه الوضع؟؟

----------


## Spacer5

> الراوتر في فودافون ب 555 جنيه والعرض اللي شغال دلوقتي بيردلك سعر الراوتر على 12 شهر بيخصمه من الاشتراك 
> يعني الاشتراك بدل 120 جنيه يبقي 75 جنيه لمدة سنة

 
والله عرض جميل وسعر معقول 
شكرا على ردك

----------


## a_gamal

خلي بالكم ياأخوان ان المكان اللي تشتغل فيه النت لازم تكون الشبكة في المكان فيها 3G

----------


## Mo$tafeno

> خلي بالكم ياأخوان ان المكان اللي تشتغل فيه النت لازم تكون الشبكة في المكان فيها 3G

 ملحوظه مهمه جدا شكرا ياباشا :Good: 
طب ياجماعه اللي جرب الموبايلات والتداول عليها ياريت يفيدنا وبشئ من التفصيل الممل الممل الممل
يعني افضل انواع الموبايلات والاهم من نوع الموبايل طريقة الحساب يعني هنتحاسب ازاي 
ومنتظريين الردود

----------


## a_gamal

> ملحوظه مهمه جدا شكرا ياباشا
> طب ياجماعه اللي جرب الموبايلات والتداول عليها ياريت يفيدنا وبشئ من التفصيل الممل الممل الممل
> يعني افضل انواع الموبايلات والاهم من نوع الموبايل طريقة الحساب يعني هنتحاسب ازاي 
> ومنتظريين الردود

 
انا لا اتاجر الا على الموبايل لاني لااجلس في البيت 
بالنسبة لاحسن انواع الموبايلات :  أي موبايل بيشتغل ويندوز موبايل من ال jasjam  الى  htc tytn 2   وكله حسب امكانياتك وكله ينفع التداول عليه مادام ويندوز موبايل 
اما بالنسبة لطريقة الحساب مش مكلفة جدا بسيطة باذن الله

----------


## Alnagaf

> انا لا اتاجر الا على الموبايل لاني لااجلس في البيت  بالنسبة لاحسن انواع الموبايلات : أي موبايل بيشتغل ويندوز موبايل من ال jasjam الى htc tytn 2 وكله حسب امكانياتك وكله ينفع التداول عليه مادام ويندوز موبايل  اما بالنسبة لطريقة الحساب مش مكلفة جدا بسيطة باذن الله

 ياريت لو طلب ما تردني فيه
عايزينك لو تكرمت 
تفتح موضوع للتداول عبر الموبايل

----------


## Mo$tafeno

> ياريت لو طلب ما تردني فيه
> عايزينك لو تكرمت 
> تفتح موضوع للتداول عبر الموبايل

 ياريت يكون دلوقتي  :Big Grin: 
وياريت لو نبدأ باسعار التليفونات دي في مصر 
وياريت برضه انواع الشركات 
وكيفية الحساب معلش بس بالارقام
معلش هتعبك معايا بس طمعان في كرمك

----------


## Mo$tafeno

> ياريت لو طلب ما تردني فيه
> عايزينك لو تكرمت 
> تفتح موضوع للتداول عبر الموبايل

 فكره ممتازه ياريت يكون دلوقتي  :Big Grin: 
وياريت لو نبدأ باسعار التليفونات دي في مصر 
وياريت برضه انواع الشركات 
وكيفية الحساب معلش بس بالارقام
معلش هتعبك معايا بس طمعان في كرمك

----------


## tarekatif

> ياريت لو طلب ما تردني فيه
> عايزينك لو تكرمت 
> تفتح موضوع للتداول عبر الموبايل

 اتفضل يا دكتور / النجف  ده رابط موضوع كان بيتكلم على المتاجرة بالميتا تريد عن طريق الكمبيوتر الكفي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t50385.html

----------


## a_gamal

> ياريت لو طلب ما تردني فيه
> عايزينك لو تكرمت 
> تفتح موضوع للتداول عبر الموبايل

 اهلا بالدكتور الغالي 
بس انت تقولي ايه المطلوب مني وانا تحت امرك

----------


## a_gamal

> ياريت يكون دلوقتي 
> وياريت لو نبدأ باسعار التليفونات دي في مصر 
> وياريت برضه انواع الشركات 
> وكيفية الحساب معلش بس بالارقام
> معلش هتعبك معايا بس طمعان في كرمك

 بالنسبة لاسعار التليفونات 
في جديد و في مستعمل 
الجديد في منه من 2000 جنيه الى 8000 جنيه 
انا معايا tytn2  ده بـ  5400 جنيه و في منه مستعمل شفته في شارع عبد العزيز ب 3200 
وفي جديد htc p3400 ده ب 2000 جنيه بس 
المهم يكون الجهاز ويندوز موبايل مش هيفرق النوع اللي هيفرق السعر حسب امكانيات الجهاز  
خد الموقع ده هيفيدك  GSMArena.com - GSM reviews, opinions, votes, manuals, ringtones and more...

----------


## a_gamal

> ياريت يكون دلوقتي  
> وياريت برضه انواع الشركات

 
بالنسبة لانواع الشركات 
اي تليفون htc  أو سوني اريكسون /// المهم يكون الجهاز ويندوز موبايل 
زي الكمبيوتر في منه dell  و  توشيبا لكن المهم في الاخر كله ويندوز

----------


## a_gamal

> وكيفية الحساب معلش بس بالارقام

 الحساب بيكون حسب الشركة اللي انت تبعها  
انا مثلا فودافون 
فتح النت في اليوم كله ب 1  جنيه حتى لو فتحت وقفلت مليون مرة 
وبيعطولك 5 ميجا تصفح فري لحد اما تخلصهم ده لو خلصتهم بتكون ال 1  ميجا بعد كده ب 5 جنيه 
وعندهم عروض تانية اتصل بخدمة العملا اعرفها منهم

----------

